# Carradice Barley saddle bag - any good?



## rh100 (5 Jul 2010)

For my Galaxy bike.

I need something that I can fit all the usual clobber in for a day out, such as:

Puncture repair kit/tools tube etc
jacket/waterproofs
spare bottle of water and food
map and phone wallet etc

I could fit another bottle holder, and maybe a frame bag for the phone and wallet to save some space.

However, I thought maybe instead of going for rear racks and full pannier kit, I may be better getting a large saddle bag, such as the Carradice Barley.

Is the Barley any good and are they roomey enough for the stuff I've listed or is it just too small?
Secondly, do these just attach to the seatpost, are they quite secure?

Also, I managed to score some front pannier racks for free off Freegle, they are the seperate small square types rather than the type with the top flat part. Do these only really get used when there are bags on the back also or do people use these on there own, would it look a bit odd or affect the handling only having front racks and bags?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> However, I thought maybe instead of going for rear racks and full pannier kit, I may be better getting a large saddle bag, such as the Carradice Barley.


The barley is actually fairly small - Peter White's website has good pictures of Carradice's range http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/carradice.asp - look closely at the dimensions.


> Is the Barley any good and are they roomey enough for the stuff I've listed or is it just too small?


Carradice stuff is really nice - built to last and pretty practical. The traditional bags do work best with a saddle that has bag loops though. For the stuff you've listed, the Barley would probably be fine (you could always strap stuff through the d-rings on top if you ran out of room inside).


> Secondly, do these just attach to the seatpost, are they quite secure?


For the traditional saddlebags, the fitting is via two straps at the top, and a single one around the seatpost. They work best on saddles with saddlebag loops (like the Brooks B17, for example), although there are other ways to fit them.


> Also, I managed to score some front pannier racks for free off Freegle, they are the seperate small square types rather than the type with the top flat part. Do these only really get used when there are bags on the back also or do people use these on there own, would it look a bit odd or affect the handling only having front racks and bags?


A lot depends on rider and bike. Some bikes ride well rear loaded, some ride well front loaded, on some it's equally good or bad. Front panniers are generally designated as such, or called "universal", i.e. they can fit front or back.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jul 2010)

Thanks JTM, yes it is small compared to their others, but seems a good size compared to the tiny things my search was bringing up  I think I could get my mini track pump in there aswell.

I don't have loops on the saddle and I don't really want to buy extra attachments, as the price of that aswell I might aswell just get a rack and panniers. I've done a web search and some ideas are attaching to the rails with tie wraps and wooden dowling, could figure something out I'm sure.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> I don't have loops on the saddle and I don't really want to buy extra attachments, as the price of that aswell I might aswell just get a rack and panniers. I've done a web search and some ideas are attaching to the rails with tie wraps and wooden dowling, could figure something out I'm sure.


You can certainly hack something to substitute for the loops.

Another option might be a racktop pack, if you already have a rear rack on the bike.


----------



## rh100 (5 Jul 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> You can certainly hack something to substitute for the loops.
> 
> Another option might be a racktop pack, if you already have a rear rack on the bike.



No there is nothing on it yet, not even mudguards


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2010)

Carradice SQR. Much lighter than a rack but considerably uglier. Though you can't see it once you and your bag are on the bike.

Barley is a good little day ride bag. Nelson is better if you need to carry a change of clothes or bulkier stuff like 'proper' waterproofs. The Zip Roll is my bag de jour.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jul 2010)

carradice quick release bagman. if you don't like the frame bit just remove it for the minimal look. really nice piece of kit and only £20


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2010)

Barley is fab for a day-out. I have the SQR and it works a treat on my Giant TCR1 road-bike.


----------



## rh100 (6 Jul 2010)

The Barley it is then. I will give the bracket a miss for now, see how I get on.

Just need to get the Mrs to authorise expenditure now


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> Just need to get the Mrs to authorise expenditure now



Just order it and get it delivered to work


----------



## gaz (6 Jul 2010)

Thats my barely on my bike.
What can i fit in it?
pump
2x inner tubes
small tool kit
socks
pants
shirt
water bottle
glases case
wallet
phone
keys
money
watch
and the occasional packet of crisps.


----------



## rh100 (6 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Just order it and get it delivered to work



I like your thinking 



gaz said:


> Thats my barely on my bike.
> What can i fit in it?
> pump
> 2x inner tubes
> ...



Thanks Gaz, that is very usefull info. But now i can't decide between the green one (my original choice) or the black and white one, looks really nice.


----------



## rh100 (13 Jul 2010)

Got one - and very happy with it too.

Went for the green and brown one - managed to get it from an LBS in Coventry for just over £40.

I managed to hang it off the saddle rails and tie it back to the seat post, nice and secure but it's just rubbing the top of the vee brake, so will probably need to get a bracket, trouble is I don't have much seatpost showing so I think that rules out the SQR rack.

I managed to get into it: mini track pump, tube, several tools, chunky cable lock, bottle of gatorade, bag of crisps, os map, camera, phone, wallet. Could maybe get more in by taking the tube out of the box and getting a smaller PRK box, but was quite impressed with the space really, just enough for a day out.

I was also very impressed by the quality, seems a very sturdy bag, the guy in the shop reckons they last forever. Couldn't really feel the weight on the bike either.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jul 2010)

The most important question about your new bag is.....



....which of the lovely Carradice ladies made it for you?


----------



## rh100 (13 Jul 2010)

GregCollins said:


> The most important question about your new bag is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ....which of the lovely Carradice ladies made it for you?



lol - I'll have a look later, think it was Doreen or Dorothy or something 

I like the fact you can send it directly to them for repair if ever needed.

I just thought, I need some straps for tying my jacket to the D loops on the top - any ideas?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> lol - I'll have a look later, think it was Doreen or Dorothy or something
> 
> I like the fact you can send it directly to them for repair if ever needed.
> 
> I just thought, I need some straps for tying my jacket to the D loops on the top - any ideas?


The straps (? toestraps ?) that are used on toeclips.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2010)

rh100 said:


> I just thought, I need some straps for tying my jacket to the D loops on the top - any ideas?



Of course you will want them to match your bag..... Spa Cycles, or where I got mine from Dot Bikes.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Jul 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Of course you will want them to match your bag..... Spa Cycles, or where I got mine from Dot Bikes.



I hate to say it, but toestraps are better, ime...


----------



## rh100 (15 Jul 2010)

I ordered a bracket and saddle clamp this morning, not happy with the bag rubbing the brakes.

I've had a look, got a couple of brown ones from Carradice for £6 each, I had a look at toe straps but looked a bit expensive.

Thanks guys


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> I hate to say it, but toestraps are better, ime...



define 'better' in this context. 

fwiw I've punched extra holes in my Carradice straps (for use with a tool roll) I find I can undo a buckled strap as quick as you like, and as fast as any new fangled fastening - but I've not tried toestraps - but doing buckled straps up again, when wet, or cold or tired, or sweaty can be a little cycle of repeated failure....


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jul 2010)

I have two Carradice saddle bags on different machines. They are superb. Dont hesitate to buy one.


----------



## marinyork (3 Aug 2010)

Right. Still thinking of buying one, or a nelson. 

Does SQR work for any of their range or just the ones entitled SQR? I want a bag about the size of the nelson but I don't think I have any of those hoopy things on my race saddle. There seems to be some kind of third rail system carradice bags use, how does this work?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Aug 2010)

marinyork said:


> Right. Still thinking of buying one, or a nelson.
> 
> Does SQR work for any of their range or just the ones entitled SQR? I want a bag about the size of the nelson but I don't think I have any of those hoopy things on my race saddle. There seems to be some kind of third rail system carradice bags use, how does this work?


if you mean bagman quick release, works brilliantly. the hoopy frame can be removed if you want minimal look.

the nelson is the better option, more room for hardly any extra weight.


----------



## andrew_s (4 Aug 2010)

marinyork said:


> Does SQR work for any of their range or just the ones entitled SQR? I want a bag about the size of the nelson but I don't think I have any of those hoopy things on my race saddle. There seems to be some kind of third rail system carradice bags use, how does this work?


Fitting for saddlebags:
There are 3 options:
a) the saddlebag clamp, a direct replacement for saddlebag loops, clamping to the saddle rails as far back as you can manage.
b) The Bagman QR. Clamps onto the same section of the saddle rails as the seatpost. You need about 15mm of free rail behind the seatpost (test: can you move the saddle that much further forwards than it currently is). The support stops the saddlebag swinging, sagging onto a mudguard, or hitting the backs of your legs. Available without support from Carradice if you just want to let the saddlebag sit on a rack.
c) The SQR Uplift. This clamps to the seatpost below the saddle, and you strap the saddlebag to it in place of the saddle loops and seatpost. You remove the saddlebag and SQR uplift as a single unit so you don't need to fiddle with buckles. It needs about 4" of free seatpost. If you have it as high as possible, the saddlebag loops will be just above and behind the back of your saddle. You need about 3" of free air below the saddlebag to allow the Uplift to be removed.
The SQR bags (SQR Tour etc) come with an SQR mount permanently fitted to them rather than using the uplift.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Aug 2010)

andrew_s said:


> Fitting for saddlebags:
> There are 3 options:
> a) the saddlebag clamp, a direct replacement for saddlebag loops, clamping to the saddle rails as far back as you can manage.
> b) The Bagman QR. Clamps onto the same section of the saddle rails as the seatpost. You need about 15mm of free rail behind the seatpost (test: can you move the saddle that much further forwards than it currently is). The support stops the saddlebag swinging, sagging onto a mudguard, or hitting the backs of your legs. Available without support from Carradice if you just want to let the saddlebag sit on a rack.
> ...




perfect explanation. there are pictures of all the fixings in use in the flickr group 'the carradice group'. just do a search for groups on flickr it'll come up at the top.


----------



## rh100 (4 Aug 2010)

I got the Barley. It is a little tight on space if you want to pack extra bottles or a packed lunch for a day out - but then i do probably carry too much anyway.

I've attached two images, one with and one without the bagman sport bracket, I also fitted a saddle loop bracket which was a bit fiddly. It did initially fit ok by just pulling the straps around the saddle rails and tying back to the post, but it hangs at an angle under the seat which can rub your legs, looks a bit tidier with the support I think.

Bagmansport: http://www.wiggle.co...ort/5360042590/







The saddle loop clamp: http://www.sjscycles...t.asp?pf_id=644






Watch those square washers though! They come sharp if you catch your fingers on the corner of them under the saddle.

In hindsight, I think the extra £10 or so would have been worth it for the QR version.


----------



## marinyork (4 Aug 2010)

Thanks very much and informative, so I can use any bag with any of those 3 options? 

I didn't like the look of the ones advertised as SQR they were a bit big, I think I'd still go for a Nelson or one up from that.


----------



## rh100 (5 Aug 2010)

Not sure about the SQR stuff but the bagman bracket comes in two sizes - the Sport is for the smaller bags and the 'expedition' is for the larger ones

more info here: http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=product&under=other&product_id=103


----------



## crumpetman (6 Aug 2010)

andrew_s said:


> Fitting for saddlebags:
> There are 3 options:
> a) the saddlebag clamp, a direct replacement for saddlebag loops, clamping to the saddle rails as far back as you can manage.
> b) The Bagman QR. Clamps onto the same section of the saddle rails as the seatpost. You need about 15mm of free rail behind the seatpost (test: can you move the saddle that much further forwards than it currently is). The support stops the saddlebag swinging, sagging onto a mudguard, or hitting the backs of your legs. Available without support from Carradice if you just want to let the saddlebag sit on a rack.
> ...




I am still a bit confused as to how the bagman quick release works. I like the look of the nelson but want to be able to attach and detach it from the bike easily. With the quick release is it just a case of putting the bag on the bagman and doing up a strap?

On most of the saddle bags I cannot see a handle so how do you carry it around? 

The SQR uplift might be the answer but it as it does not support under bag do you think it would cause problems with a fully loaded nelson?

I really do want to make the change from panniers to a saddle bag but don't want to lose out on the practicality and ease of use. I know the Carradice stuff is well made and lasts forever but I want to make sure it'll work the way I want before spending close to £100!

Sorry for asking questions that have probably been asked and answered before, I did do a search but I have not found a suitable reply.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

two little pins that have spring returns that go thru the leather straps. squeeze the 2 pins together, bags comes off, takes about 2 seconds.


----------



## crumpetman (6 Aug 2010)

Ah! Thanks. How about attaching the bag? Fasten two straps through the pins with the spring returns and possibly a third strap nearer the bottom of the bag?

Edit: just realised you would leave the straps as they are and just line them up with the pins. There does appear to be a third strap though, perhaps that is just for if you have a full up bag.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

depends on bike set up and preference. 3rd strap is for the seatpost to stop the back and forth swaying. i don't use the support or strap as my seat is as far back as possible.


----------



## andrew_s (6 Aug 2010)

crumpetman said:


> I am still a bit confused as to how the bagman quick release works. I like the look of the nelson but want to be able to attach and detach it from the bike easily. With the quick release is it just a case of putting the bag on the bagman and doing up a strap?
> 
> On most of the saddle bags I cannot see a handle so how do you carry it around?



You fasten the saddle loop straps with the buckle inside, and just a short 1cm loop of leather poking out through the hole.
The bar across the cutout is slid across towards the middle, the saddlebag loop placed in the cutout, and the bar released so it springs back through the saddlebag loop. The bar is worked via a small lever below the QR.







I use a handle made from a 17cm quickdraw sling and 2 3mm delta maillon rapides
The SQR uplift has a handle on the top

I don't bother to use the 3rd strap. You could fasten it round the 2 upright bars of the support, but that would make it non-QR


----------



## crumpetman (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the info and photo andrew_s that has made up my mind to go for a nelson longflap and a bagman expedition quick release. Shame I cannot seem to find it in stock anywhere cheaper than from Carradice themselves.


----------



## crumpetman (19 Aug 2010)

Put an order in with Carradice direct (could not find it cheaper/instock anywhere else) on Monday and it arrived yesterday. Got it setup on my bike and it works nicely and looks good too. Just got to sort out some makeshift handle.

I thought the Nelson came with those clips on top so you can fasten a jacket to it but I must have been looking at the Camper. Does anyone know if you can add these to the other bags? Would be handy to clip a wet rain jacket to the outside of the bag.

Also, does anyone lock their bagman to the bike when left unattended? It is just so easy to remove that I worry someone would swipe it.


----------



## andrew_s (19 Aug 2010)

Carradice bag top attachment points seem to vary randomly. It's D-rings, patches with slots for threading a toestrap or buckled strap through, or nothing. The same bag produced at different times can have a different setup. My Camper has D-rings, and the Nelson has slotted patches.
I don't lock the Bagman. 
A half way to a lock would be to fill the head of the allen bolt with gritty mud or polyfilla, which would mean that it's 10 minutes getting it out with a sharp proddler before you can get an allen key in.


The saddlebag either stays or comes with me according to where I am and what's in it.


----------



## rh100 (21 Aug 2010)

My Barley came with D rings, I bought the matching straps from Carradice's web site.


----------



## marinyork (21 Aug 2010)

Can someone help me out how to attach things.

This is what I've got and the SQR, well I'm not really happy with how it attaches at the moment.At the moment despite the photos, the SQR bends the back of the bag. I really can't see how it is supposed to attach as although carradice have tried the illustrations aren't totally clear.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2010)

I think you might find some useful information/diagrams here.

HTH


----------



## marinyork (21 Aug 2010)

Right, so the dowels are on more or less right. The problem is as the photo on that site is that the back of the bag doesn't appear long enough to get the lower strap round the SQR.


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2010)

Can anybody help? Please? I can't leave the back of the bag crumpled and bent so I'd like to know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## gaz (22 Aug 2010)

Can the lower strap go around both parts of the rear part of the mounting part? would that help hold it in place lower down if it is nice and tight?


----------

